# Best China heat press



## Tigerguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I know that a lot of these (heat press) come out of China. Some say they are fine, some say they are junk. Which press coming out of China is considered the best in the forum members opinion?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Tigerguy said:


> Which press coming out of China is considered the best in the forum members opinion?


I don't think I've ever seen anyone differentiate between them: most people think they're _all_ junk (although there was a member in Canada who bought one locally because it was supported by a local distributor, I think they were happy with that as they had somewhere to return it to if need be - don't remember more than that, sorry).


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Roger,
I think I'm 'the member in Canada' that Solmu is referring to. Yes I purchsed a china made brand heat press around a month ago. I decided to buy it for the following reasons:

- Much cheaper than the name brand compared to other 15x15 presses
- Had all the important functionality needed - digital temp and digital timer. It's max heat is more than enough even for laser transfer papers.
- The distributer is very close to my home
- He has been selling them for years without any issues
- Came with a 3 year parts and labour free warranty
- After 3 years if there is a problem it doesn't cost a lot to repair parts

I can tell you that for my needs (small group sales part time) I am more than happy with it! It's very sturdy and works like a charm..

I'll try and find the website again and post it for you. I'm pretty sure he ships to the U.S. as well..


----------



## Tigerguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply(s). There are a lot of the China-made presses out there and the opinion seems to run the full scale!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would not be as concerned with the country of origin as I would with a reputable dealer that could/would support after sales issues. Would I buy direct from a China source? - No way. Would I buy a China product from a source/dealer I know/trust...probably if all else equal.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The beat china press is the one you don't waste your hard earn money.Buy a name brand press and get service after the sale.I hopr you learn from my mistake -- I did!.. Good luck.... JB


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

COEDS said:


> The beat china press is the one you don't waste your hard earn money.Buy a name brand press and get service after the sale.I hopr you learn from my mistake -- I did!.. Good luck.... JB


I totally agree - I went the cheaper China press route and wound up three months later buying a Hotronix press - good money after bad!


----------



## fat_miao (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, reputable dealer is the right route ... even with branded ones. 
China made are actually quite similar everywhere "brand-less" 

I have been dealing with them and actually doing R&D with them, coz I'm selling them over here. Some are actually working great. I just got a new batch of mug press, working wonders ... ran 5 together to produce some 200 mugs ... using temp at 430 F (Max), 95 sec with end result impressive. Each resulted the same equal quality of outputs.

Still there are problems with the 15 x 15 heat presses, uneven pressure on plates. What I do know is that the large roller press are good, they mostly use them in dye sub jersey ... especially for recent World Cup Germany.


----------



## winsalm (Jan 5, 2008)

I think I may have purchased the same 15 x15 heat press as meyerlanski. I bought mine through Ebay but the gentleman has a shop in Scarborough Ontario and a website. I bought it for the same reasons, very inexpensive, 3 year warranty, local etc. The first one wouldn't heat properly and I thought maybe I'd made a huge mistake but I e-mailed him, arranged to go to his shop ( 30 miles from me) and he gave me a brand new one. I've had it for several months and it works great. Being new to the forum I'm not sure if I'm supposed to post his website or Ebay information but I have it.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I used china heat press too, i bought in ebay...for two years now i don't have any problem.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Some of these presses are really good you just have to find the right one, I think more people would buy them if there was decent dealer support and that seems to be the key.

R


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think you can depend on 'brand name' from China... Same brand may actually be from different sources as some US distributors buy with their brand...so it is buyer beware..know your vendor/source/warranty


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree with Charles, it seems that some of these Chinese manufacturers do knock offs of brand names so I am assuming that the people over there that do this really cannot be trusted. Stay away unless it is fully represented by a local or well named dealer is what I would say.

R.


----------

